# Common Names : The Chocolate Cichlid et al



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder where some of the common names given to fish come from. While some are spot on, others miss the mark bigtime. For example, I have kept Hyselacara temporalis for years. In fact, I had a beautiful pair of 'chocolates' back in the late 50s that I'll never forget. Why were they named Chocolate cichlids in the first place? A brownish fish doesn't conjure up much in the way of attractive images. Certainly not a "genius" of a marketing decision. Would you buy a fish whose most noteworthy feature is that it is brown?:confused If you were a retailer ordering fish from a supplier, would a brown fish "jump off the page" at you as a "must have"? Maybe the original namer thought, "Who can resist chocolates, as in choca-holic?" Well it's better than "Brown Cichlid" ... but not by much. Anyway, my comments are somewhat "tongue in cheek" but it is true that once a name is assigned, we're stuck with it for the long haul. Contemporary marketers don't make such mistakes with understated names. They go for overkill the other way such as "Blue Diamond Discus", although a "Penang Eruption" sounds like a terminal case of zits ... or worse. In Flowerhorn-land, a "Red Pearl Dragon" would catch your attention. An Asian Arowana called "King Arowana Super Blood Red Straight Scales Dragon" actually exists out there... and if nothing else, is good for a chuckle . The price is probably in direct proportion to its name . Thank goodness for photos. Here's two of my females, and a breeding pair with fry. Maybe Ruby Emerald Laser cichlid? Just kidding. To me they will always be just Chocolates.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Very nice specimens. Your point is well taken. I often hear at club meetings when fish are labeled with their Latin names, people say they would like the common name. I have to tell them they all don't have common names and common names don't always tell you what they are. Really, you don't have to understand the Latin, just remember the name. As more and more new fish enter the hobby, the correct names are ever more important.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I totally agree, Bill.


----------

